# Colson Snaptank



## jd56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Been working on this deal for quite a while and finally came to terms with the seller.
I actually bought this over the phone almost 2 years ago and he agreed to $200, then he was told what it was. So much for a great price..... But, well worth the wait. Pricey but, a really nice one.

It's appears to be a 43 with the J1 stamping. 
Has a K3 Morrow hub stamping.

Colson Goodyear Marathon.
Unique color combo. 
All original paint.
Standard model...no horn
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow, that's beautiful - good for you, JD.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 11, 2016)

Killer bike it took a couple years but your patience paid off. Congrats and enjoy it!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2016)

Killer colson john. Cool paint scheme too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey JD killer colors. The bike is a '41. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks Shawn, and everybody. It is a great color combo.
Not having the Colson date codes to verify but, someone mentioned it was 1943 because of the J1 stamping. 
The K3 morrow stamping I thought might be late 30s.
Still learning.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 11, 2016)

Very nice original.


----------



## mike j (Feb 11, 2016)

Some things are worth waiting for... especially Colson's. I'll go along with the '41 Id, good luck with it..


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Thanks Shawn, and everybody. It is a great color combo.
> Not having the Colson date codes to verify but, someone mentioned it was 1943 because of the J1 stamping.
> The K3 morrow stamping I thought might be late 30s.
> Still learning.
> ...



The "K3" on the Morrow indicates 3rd qtr 1941. You can do a Google search for "Morrow hub date" and find the list. Your bike has the typical Goodyear serial number markings found on the Double Eagles (Clippers) of that year. My speculation is that the "J1" indicates either September or October of 1941. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The "K3" on the Morrow indicates 3rd qtr 1941. You can do a Google search for "Morrow hub date" and find the list. Your bike has the typical Goodyear serial number markings found on the Double Eagles (Clippers) of that year. My speculation is that the "J1" indicates either September or October of 1941. V/r Shawn



Thx

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2016)

That's in terrific condition and all there. Congrats! I love the colors, which i really don't see to often.
Attached is my 1939...but in dire shape.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2016)

HARPO said:


> That's in terrific condition and all there. Congrats! I love the colors, which i really don't see to often.
> Attached is my 1939...but in dire shape.View attachment 286829



Thx...yours looks to just need some love. Revivals are a challenge no doubt. Love your color combo as well.

You could always go this way for a cool look, if your paint is too far gone. Which I think your paint will pop with some love.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Thx...yours looks to just need some love. Revivals are a challenge no doubt. Love your color combo as well.
> 
> You could always go this way for a cool look, if your paint is too far gone. Which I think your paint will pop with some love.
> 
> ...




Here's my Firestone/Colson...MUCH better condition...


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2016)

HARPO said:


> Here's my Firestone/Colson...MUCH better condition...View attachment 286928



Which badge is on yours?

Liking this color combo too.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2016)

It's a FIRESTONE CRUISER.


----------



## carlalotta (Feb 24, 2016)

Colson had some of the best color combos. Here is my yellow and black snap tank.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2016)

carlalotta said:


> Colson had some of the best color combos. Here is my yellow and black snap tank.



Your saying this an original color?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlalotta (Feb 24, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Your saying this an original color?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



It is an original. Someone on here has the matching boys version. I don't remember who though.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2016)

carlalotta said:


> It is an original. Someone on here has the matching boys version. I don't remember who though.



Saweeet...yours?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlalotta (Feb 24, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Saweeet...yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Yes, its mine.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2016)

Last couple of questions. 
Year?
Is it a GY stamping?
What's the original badge?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Feb 24, 2016)

very nice jd,they sure are hard to come by!


----------



## carlalotta (Feb 24, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Last couple of questions.
> Year?
> Is it a GY stamping?
> What's the original badge?
> ...



It is badged Delmar. Not sure on year...my bikes are kept at my parent's house two hours from where I live so I can't get the serial for awhile


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

carlalotta said:


> Colson had some of the best color combos. Here is my yellow and black snap tank.




Love those Hollyhocks! Your beauty surrounded by beauty!


----------

